# What is your favorite popcorn to buy (kernels) and where.



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I LOVE popcorn and make it probably 4 times a week. I have been buying the loose bulk popcorn in Winco but am not happy with the amount of kernel/husk/shell, whatever you call it, I get with each piece.

I have bought some from Honeyville, don't remember the type but wasn't too impressed with that either.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!
Alison


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I like Jolly Time white kernel. It pops up nice and crisp. They sell it in 2# and 4# bags I believe.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

We LOVE popcorn. We eat it just about everyday. Jolly Time is the best. Walmart has the 2# bags and the local grocery store carries 1# organic Jolly Time.

Pops up perfectly tender and crisp. Not husky at all. Very, very few, if any, old maids.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I buy this brand at my local Amish store: 

http://www.dhgroup.com/en/shop/1567/Meats_and_Cheeses/Snacks/Amish_Country_Gourmet_Popcorn.htm

I like all of them, but the midnight blue is my favorite. It's not a big kernel, but I really like the very slight sweetness of it. 

They're non-GMO too!


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree with TENBUSYBEES and MICHAELZ, Jollytime white popcorn. I pop it with olive oil yummy.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll join the Jolly time white popcorn train and agree that is the one I buy. Tastes better and pops up nicer than the other stuff found at the local stores.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I only buy Yoder popcorn from Yoder Popcorn Company, Emma, Indiana. They do ship popcorn across the US.

I don't think other brands pop like they should.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

My favorite is a virtually hull-less heirloom popcorn called Tiny But Mighty... here is their website. 

http://tinybutmightyfoods.com


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I usually buy organic popcorn from Amazon, if my Mennonite grocery doesn't have any. Thanks for the Yoder Popcorn link, Gretchen Ann! I'll have to try some. My grandmother was a Yoder, and grew up Amish in that area a very long time ago.

I see you're from Elkhart County. I was born there, grew up there, and my father still lives there. Indiana is one of the most beautiful unsung places; you're fortunate to live there!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I will happily pop through all of these suggestions! It is one of my "happy" things.

Thanks a lot!!

Gretchen Ann, which type of popcorn do you buy from Yoders?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

You inspired me to order some more Tiny But Mighty! Mine will arrive on Tuesday. LOL! 

It's cheaper by 50% on Amazon, but you've got to order 6 bags. :-/


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Six bags? No problem!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

My DH really enjoys Rural Route II yellow and uses a mix of butter and coconut oil to pop it. I love the smell of popcorn popping! :clap:


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Let me correct my last post. Peanut oil to pop and a mix of butter and coconut oil on top.


----------



## valleyboy (Mar 19, 2006)

In the Virginia / Pennsylvania area, Weaver's White Popcorn is really good, sold at most of the bulk food stores. The white variety leaves very little hull to deal with.


----------

